# Hi from the Netherlands



## Inge (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been a member here for a while but never introduced myself. 

I'm breeding mice for a few years now and got very interested in mouse genetics. A few months ago I got some tri colored mice from dr Roland Fischer (Chilloutarea Mousery) in Germany. My goal is to breed tri colored mice in different colors (black/beige/withe, argente/argente cream/white and blue/light blue/white).

My husband has 25 snakes so next to breeding fancy mice, I'm also a feeder breeder. And this makes it possible for me to keep a lot of mice, to have litters often and to experiment on combinations and colors...


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Dr. Fischer is a personal friend of mine and we've traded mice in the past. He's a really great guy.

Please stick around and post lots of pictures!


----------



## Inge (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you all 



Jack Garcia said:


> Hello and welcome! Dr. Fischer is a personal friend of mine and we've traded mice in the past. He's a really great guy.
> 
> Please stick around and post lots of pictures!


He sure is a great guy. 

I got my first litter from one of my tricolors a few days ago. There should be splashed in this litter. I hardly can't wait to see them get their fur... :mrgreen:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

